# Does anyone here have experience with first gen Polk Mobile Monitors?



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been helping a friend go through a huge pile of boxes prior to commencing his home renovation. Amidst all the junk we found some old audio boxes. Some of the stuff was new, and never even out of the plastic wrap. Apparently he bought stuff for projects and then got distracted by other things and never proceeded with the projects. We found an old set of Pioneer 5.25 coax speakers new in the box, an Alpine 3352 power amp along with a clean bill of health from an audio test lab, a vintage Alpine 2 channel in their pre-old-school blue-grey color, and a 1983 vintage new-in-the-package UNGO anti-theft device (which I scored). 

One box seemed to leap out and wave at me, because it was very familiar - an old Polk MM speaker box, all gray and blue and black. Across one corner written in marker was the word "Pioneer". He tossed the box aside and said they were probably the old 5 way plates out of his first Porsche. 

The box looked extremely familiar to me, probably because I worked at the original Polk mobile dealer here a few decades ago. I decided to pop it open and see what junk was in there. Inside, I found an original pair of Polk MM V speakers, still in the plastic. 

At that point, I vaguely remembered selling these to him back when our store got out of car hifi. I'm completely floored that these speakers are still sitting there in pristine shape. I'm trying to get him to sell them to me, which he most likely will do. 

These are very odd speakers. The mid woofers sit in a ring frame like the Polk MM III did, but there doesn't seem to be a tradition post mounted tweeter. Instead, a plastic bridge sits across the frame, with a black piece in the center of the bridge that resembles a tapered thread spool. Wires run along the surface of the bridge to this thing. I will post up some pics as soon as I buy these (back) from him. 

On the back of the ring, I see an old electrolytic cap and what appears to be a resistor of the sand type. No visible choke. Maybe the choke coil is sitting in that plastic spool? That would make sense for getting everything into a small package, but then why have a cap on there when there isn't a tweeter?

I have the original book from the Mobile Monitor days, but it only goes up to MMIV, not MMV. I still have my MMIV speakers, and there is absolutely no relation between them and these MM V's. I have no idea what this thing is or does, or how to apply these speakers to a system. There is zero information on the web. 

So the question is - does anyone here have any resources related to the Polk Mobile Monitor V, or remember anything about these?


----------

